# Two months trying to get rid of gyno with an AI



## Bigb21084 (May 23, 2011)

Going to need surgery sooner then later... Maybe should of tried WP  Clomid


----------



## M4A3 (May 23, 2011)

Who's stuff are you using now?


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 23, 2011)

EP's


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 23, 2011)

Maybe my rats are immune or defective.... but they have leaned up from the Clen


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 23, 2011)

Copy that


----------



## Movin_weight (May 26, 2011)

no results meaning what? I'm using EP's letro and it's got my joints aching at .5mg eod


----------



## tjsulli (May 28, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Going to need surgery sooner then later... Maybe should of tried WP Clomid


if you go wp arimidex would you best bet


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2011)

Wonder when the chief is going to take notice?


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)

shit i just got my aromasin and clomid from them


----------



## s2h (May 28, 2011)

peptides are great.but if you can get tabs.i would go with that all day long over serm's and ai's in the liquid form.just not the same thing.


----------



## Viciony (May 28, 2011)

EP's aromasin worked wonders for me.... you probably have prolactin gyno and you arent handling it right or your dosing is off or something. Dont just jump to the conclusion that your stuff is bad, because 99% of the time its the user and I used the aromasin myself and its G2G.


----------



## TwisT (May 28, 2011)

down


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> PCT with aromasin and nolva, since I skipped my   dosage this morning, I'm already feeling better... That was fucked up!
> 
> Was tapering down from from 50mg of aromasin, and 25mg of nolva.



You posted this a month ago. *You were in PCT a month ago*, *complaining about the effects of the aromasin and how it is true strong*, and now you are expecting AI's to get rid of *already existing gyno*? So because it wont make your pre-exsisting gyno go away, which *DOES NOT HAPPEN WITH AI's*  you're going to take a stab at us?? Seriously dude???????????? What are  you expecting out of an AI DIRECTLY post-PCT after taking *50mg of aromasin????*

You have to be kidding me bro


----------



## Gfy55 (May 29, 2011)

First complain I have seen about EP. Everything I've ordered, from the GHRP to the clomid, aromasin and adex have worked more then fine.


----------



## GMO (May 29, 2011)

I've said it before, and I'll say it yet again...EP is g2g.

I've researched with their:

Clomid
Aromasin
Clen
IGF

All with excellent results...


----------



## Viciony (May 29, 2011)

lol this idiot has no idea what hes doing.... 5omg of aromasin during PCT? and you expect aromasin to get rid of gyno post-cycle now hahhaha

kids these days....no respect for good companies when they have no idea how to use shit

ep's chems are g2g


----------



## Delawerebadboy (May 29, 2011)

I had gyno and it took 2 months on letro then it started o get smaller was like a marble , now like a bb , give it more time it sucks being on letro that long but it is the only thing that will reverse gyno ,


----------



## Rutz (May 29, 2011)

Been running EP's DES for a couple months now, good stuff!!


----------



## hdemmon446 (May 30, 2011)

Nothing but good things I can say about EP. Always G2G


----------

